# Karpfenzelt



## mophi (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle,

was ist eurer Meinung nach das beste Karpfenzelt?
Preis ist mir relativ egal da ich mir generell nur noch noch Sachen kaufe die für die Ewigkeit gemacht sind.

Lasst einfach mal ein paar Marken und Modelle hören...

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Gruß mophi


----------



## Carras (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



mophi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> was ist eurer Meinung nach das beste Karpfenzelt?
> 
> Gruß mophi


 
Das ist noch nicht erfunden.
Hab auch noch keinen Karpfen im Zelt schlafen sehen


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Dreamcatcher


----------



## mophi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Ok, will ich meine Frage mal anders formulieren:

Könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Karpfenzelte empfehlen?


----------



## Carras (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

ein Bisserl mehr sollten wir schon noch wissen.

Was ist Dir wichtig?
Packmaß?
Geräumigkeit?
1 Mann oder 2 Mann
Prahmhaubenzelt, Brolly o.a.?
Aufbauzeit?
Gewicht?
usw.


----------



## mophi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Als Packmaß, Aufbauzeit, Bauart und Gewicht ist mir relativ egal. Platz sollte in dem Zelt ungefähr für eine Liege und tackle für 1-2 Ansitze sein. Also 1 Mannzelt kann aber auch ein 2 Mannzelt sein. Hatte schon mal an sowas wie das Anaconda Metro Dome i oder das Trakker Armo MKii 1 Mann bzw. 2 Mann gedacht...

Was haltet ihr von diesen Zelten?
Wäre trotzdem nett wenn ihr mir noch ein paar andere Modelle nennen könntet.

Gruß mophi


----------



## Seedy (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Das meiner Meinung nach beste Zelt imo. auf dem Markt, ist das Trakker Armo Tempest Bivvy System, hätte ich mir nicht erst letztes Jahr das Trakker Armo MK II geholt, wäre das meine erste Wahl.

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....=p3004_Trakker-Armo-Tempest-Bivvy-System.html


----------



## Carras (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Na gut

Aqua:
-Compact Carbon Bivvy
- M3 Bivvy

Chub:
-Vizor Bivvy

Trakker:
- Airflex
- Colossus
- Armo MK II
- Armo Tempest
- Armo Trident

JRC:
- Quad Continental
- STI Twin Skin
- X-Lite

Nash:
- S3 Max
- S7 Max
- Titan Bivvy
- Double Top

Proline:
- The Bivvy


Fox:
- Eclipse 1 oder 2 Mann
- Ranger

Ehmanns:
- Hot Spot Sl 1 oder 2 Mann
- Pro Zone Coach
- Pro Zone Sl

B.Richi:
- Tyro Multi Dome
- Tyrp Rapid Dome
- T Rex Ultra
- Vario XXL

Starbaits:
- A Terra G2
- Challenger
- Kosy Bivy
- Partner G2

Venture Carp:
- Cassien


----------



## Udo561 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



mophi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> was ist eurer Meinung nach das beste Karpfenzelt?
> Preis ist mir relativ egal da ich mir generell nur noch noch Sachen kaufe die für die Ewigkeit gemacht sind.
> ...



Hi,
dann laß dir eins nach Maß herstellen , genau in der Stärke und aus dem Material wie du es haben möchtest.
Gruß Udo


----------



## NickAdams (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Der Liste von Carras ist nichts hinzuzufügen; für jeden ist etwas dabei und es kommt ganz darauf an, auf welche Features du besonderen Wert legst. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## KAZ_28 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

ich würd sagen schau mal bei Aqua, Trekker oder Greys...


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Schau dir mal das TX Bivvy von JRC an...
Ist zwar nich gerade günstig aber ich bin zufrieden!!!:m


----------



## schnupp (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Hi,
wenn du was richtiges haben möchtest und nicht auf den Preis achten mußt, gibt es nur ein Karsten Tent!!
Nicht vergleichbar mit dem Chinakramm wie Trakker,Aqua etc.
Schau mal unter www.karstententen.de 

Gruß Chris


----------



## rivercarp (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



schnupp schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn du was richtiges haben möchtest und nicht auf den Preis achten mußt, gibt es nur ein Karsten Tent!!
> Nicht vergleichbar mit dem Chinakramm wie Trakker,Aqua etc.
> Schau mal unter www.karstententen.de
> ...



Genau so isses!!:vik:


----------



## Kossi83 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Moin Moin.....

also ich würde ja auch gern noch meine Meinung zu diesem Thema preis geben. Ich und auch viele meiner Freunde haben uns für das Nash S3 Max entschieden, Für mich eine sehr geile Verarbeitung und auch eine besonders schöne Optik.
Hatte bzw hab auch noch das JRC Twin Skin. Ist für den Anfang ein gutes Zelt aber wenn es mal ein bissle windiger beim angeln wird muß man echt aufpassen das es nicht wegfliegt. Ich meine windig bei ca 7 Windstärken. Also wenn du noch die Chance hast an ein Nash S3 Max ranzukommen dann sofort zuschlagen wird dir gefallen!!!!!!
Das Nash S7 ist auch eine schöne Alternative


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*



schnupp schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn du was richtiges haben möchtest und nicht auf den Preis achten mußt, gibt es nur ein Karsten Tent!!
> Nicht vergleichbar mit dem Chinakramm wie Trakker,Aqua etc.
> Schau mal unter www.karstententen.de
> ...


Und hier kann man gleich ein Schnäppchen machen: 
http://www.solidvelo.com/epages/618...Shops/61839975/Categories/KARSTEN_CARP_TENTEN


----------



## mophi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten!
Vorallem an Carras, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Liste!

Da keiner was zu dem Anaconda Metro Dome i geschrieben hatte und ich das rein von der Optik auch nicht schlecht finde würde ich gerne noch mal wissen was ihr von dem Zelt haltet.

Im Moment tendiere ich aber ganz stark zu dem Trakker MK 2.


----------



## Fischer95 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

was ist mit dem ??

The Dome" FS 2 Man Bivvy


----------



## mophi (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenzelt*

So ich habe mir jetzt das Nash Titan Viper gekauft.

Falls jemand etwas mehr über das Zelt erfahren möchte, werde ich bei Intresse einfach mal einen Erfahrungsbericht posten.

An alle noch mal, vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Ratschläge!

Gruß mophi


----------

